# Career change in Singapore



## AlbieK (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi there!
I moved here with my wife a couple of months ago (for her job) and now I am thinking of taking a different career path. I used to work as a journalist in Germany but for several reasons don't think I can pursue my career here. I was thinking of becoming a teacher. Does anyone have any experience on how to go about it? Where can I get professional advise or meet people in the same situation? I really appreciate any help!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Contact MoE (Ministry of Education) for information on becoming a teacher at public schools. You need an educational university degree to be accepted.
International schools (contact each of them directly for information) occasionally hire people without educational degree, but with other qualifications.
If you are currently on DP (Dependant's Pass), you can apply for and work on an LoC (Letter of Consent) from MoM (Ministry of Manpower). Otherwise you'd have to qualify for an EP (Employment Pass) on your own merit, which is only possible with applicable degree and work experience.


----------



## AlbieK (Dec 12, 2013)

Thank you! I don't have an educational degree so according to the MoE won't be able to teach in a public school. 

I heard from a friend that teaching in an International school without a degree will also be tricky. Unfortunately I didn't get much feedback on that from the schools yet - I guess because of the Christmas period . I was thinking that maybe a part-time position would be easier to get but where are these advertised? On regular job boards? My experience is that they never show the personla contact details though


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Teaching without educational degree AND on part-time will be even more difficult.
You can work part-time ONLY on LoC, no EP is available for that.
Singaporean employers (I suppose this includes international schools) never send rejections - no reply is as good as saying they don't need you.


----------



## Eviii (Jan 9, 2014)

You might try contacting the American Association of Singapore. Since they have a career counselling service which aims to help expats find a job here or perform a career change. Also they collaborate closely with the American School of Singapore. I often see them post teacher jobs on their job board which is aimed at expats. It might be worth a try although without a teacher degree it might really be difficult. Good luck!


----------



## AlbieK (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks Eviii, contacted the AAS and arranged for a one-to-one career counseling, will see what my chances are :fingerscrossed:


----------

